# Husqvarna 132 HBV leaf blower



## artfuldodger (Nov 30, 2009)

just bought a 132 HBV on an on-line auction. Found a parts list on Husqvarna site but can't find any type of service manual for it. Does anyone have or know where I can find one? THANKS


----------

